# Dry Hop For A Stout



## johnno (20/4/04)

Hi all,
I'm putting on a Coopers stout with some DME and was wondering what a good hop is to dry hop this brew?

cheers


----------



## SJW (20/4/04)

I was told that Stout should not have any aroma at all. But i have added to this one 75g roast barley & 20g of Goldings, and it was tops.


----------



## Gout (20/4/04)

I personally wouldn't

Stouts are known for very low hops (bitternes hops only is some case)

dry hopping would be for aroma and normally i would aim for strong malt aroma etc

a hint thought is to make it (kit brews) to 18Lt, i also used some liqurice extract and would use dark DME and i would most likly use little dextrose 

Make sure you give it plenty of O2 before fermentation and upto a day later( not sure as the coopers yeats is quick) so it can eat its way through it all. 

Others might provide info if the coopers yeast can eat such a malty brew but personally i had no problems with it, and i rate it better than my AG stout.


----------



## crackers (20/4/04)

true to style stout has little to none hop aroma.
but hey.. make beer you like.
20g would probably be a bit much for johnno's recipe without the extra roast barley, i'd try 10-15g.

cheers
crackers


----------



## Gout (20/4/04)

i found i had to age it to make the aroma and flavours of the extra hopping mellow.

that said a stout should be aged but in times of low stock its hard


----------



## johnno (20/4/04)

Thanks for the help.
I will dry hop with 1/2 ounce of goldings.

cheers


----------



## jayse (21/4/04)

Johnno.
Just my 2 bobs worth. but i would look at adding some grains to it to improve it.

Like everyone mentioned stout doesn't need any hops on the end at all.
If its a good stout 1/2 a oz of ekg on the end shouldn't make a scrap of difference.
But that said if you really want to do it i'd boil them with some extract for 10 minutes or even 30 mins.

jayse


----------



## johnno (22/4/04)

jayse,
I really didnt have the time to go to Grain and Grape to get any grains and dark DME.
Because of this i Used a Coopers stout Kit. I have plenty of dried light DME at the moment.
This is what i went with.
I can of coopers stout.
One kilo DME.
100 gms wheat DME.
100 gms brown sugar.
300 gms dextrose.
Boiled all except the kit for 15 mins and mixed it all up.
I didnt have any liquid yeast ready so I used 2 packs of the yeast that come in the Coopers kits.
OG was 1046.
I have the porter recipe that you posted late last year in CC at the moment.
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...s+squire+porter
I went with the Choc Malt for a standard brown. Thanks to TDA for the yeast.
What I've tasted so far has been great. Cant wait to bottle it.

cheers


----------



## GMK (22/4/04)

Johno

Make it a FES - Foreign Extra Stout that can have low to none hop aroma and flavour.

Stay away from the Licorice - no commercial stouts that i know of - not even guiness has that in it. really taints the flavour.

Use dark brown sugar - i also use 150 -250 gms of lactose in mine - especially with the coopers kit - can be a bit harsh.

I have dry hopped my award wining dark ale and stouts with cascade.
Dry hop with 45 gms of either EKG or Cascade.
I prefer the cascade.
Add some gypsum too - 2 teaspoons.

Hope this helps


----------



## Gout (22/4/04)

I find the licorice great in a small dose, it may not be in the mega brews but theres alot of things in mega that not in mine 

As we always say brew to taste, and for me my 10ml lic. ext. is great!

For the melbourne guys, if you go to Oakleigh brew shop (australia home brewing?) they have a stout recipe and if you brew it and dont like it they will give you your money back (this is where i get the licorice idea)

best kit stout i'v made


----------



## jayse (22/4/04)

Johnno iam impressed top work on putting down the porter recipe.
next step now is a part mash.
Save some yeast from the porter you have in the fridge untill your ready.

jayse


----------



## johnno (13/5/04)

Hi all,
Whats the longest anyone has had a brew in primary for?
I put this on around the 21 April and I havent had a chance to do anything with it yet.
Smells OK. Weather has been cool in Melb .But I havent taken a hydro reading.
Just wondering about others experience with extended time in Primary.

cheers


----------



## GMK (13/5/04)

Give it a taste test - taht will tell you if it is OK or not...


----------



## bibtracker (18/5/04)

I had a Grumpy's Republican Dark Ale in primary for (I think) five weeks.
Finally bottled it, waited, tasted and thought I'd buggered it.
However, now approaching six months in bottle it's a lovely, subtle beer with layers of flavour that develop on the tongue.
Mind you, I don't intend to repeat the long ferment.


----------



## wedge (19/5/04)

what about Fuggles?


----------

